# Highway Patrol Tricycle



## our-3-sons (Sep 26, 2012)

Found this cool tricycle the other day and was wondering if it was real or made up. If it is real, is it worth messing with?


----------



## vincev (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats really cool.Are you keeping it?


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 26, 2012)

That's a Murray Highway Patrol tricycle. It also came in a Good Humor ice cream version.

Dave


----------



## Nutycollector (Oct 20, 2012)

our-3-sons said:


> Found this cool tricycle the other day and was wondering if it was real or made up. If it is real, is it worth messing with?View attachment 67520




*Awesome piece... do you plan on keeping it?  If not.. PM me... LOL*


----------

